# Seeking Clarinet, Oboe, Bassoon and Low Brass in NJ/NY Area



## RamseyWindSymphony

The Ramsey Wind Symphony is currently expanding its' roster. We are comprised of volunteer musicians (professional and amateur) who combine our talents and services to provide concerts of artistic merit for the benefit of the community and Wind Symphony members.

Performing both within Ramsey and regionally, the group promotes awareness and provides quality music with a symphonic dimension for audiences to enjoy. A primary goal is to be recognized both locally and regionally for excellence in performance of symphonic wind music for the broadest audience possible.

The Ramsey Wind Symphony provides opportunities for qualified individuals to renew, maintain and develop their interests and talents in the performing arts by participating in a positive and uplifting musical environment. All prospective members interested in joining the Ramsey Wind Symphony must possess good-to-excellent playing technique. Any interested musician may feel free to contact Music Director Charles Yassky at [email protected] for additional information. 
Thank you.


----------

